# Problem mit VST Instrument in Cubase VST 32



## svensm (20. April 2006)

Hallo, möchte in Cubase VST 32 einen Synthesizer verwenden bekomme jedoch immer die Fehlermeldung "die maximale Anzahl an Mixer Kanälen ist erreicht" Kann dadurch den Synthy nicht hören oder spielen. Weiß aber auch nicht wie man mit diesem Problem umgeht. Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## Slizzzer (21. April 2006)

Ich kenne das VST32 zwar nicht, aber das hört sich so an, als ob die Anzahl der Kanäle in der Version eben begrenzt ist. Wieviele hast du denn belegt?
Sonst hilft wohl nur ein Mixdown und wieder Import in ein neues Projekt.


----------



## Gahan (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo svensm,

ich verwende Cubase VST32 seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr, weil ich Cubase SX habe.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Anzahl der maximalen Spuren erreicht ist, weil Du in den Voreinstellungen die Anzahl der Kanäle bezüglich der Audioleistung vielleicht zu niedrig eingestellt hast.

Also: Optionen -> Audioeinstellungen -> System

Oben links unter "Audioleistung" kannst Du dann die Anzahl der Kanäle festlegen. Diese Anzahl wird dann auch später im Mischpult angezeigt. Wichtig ist, dass Du darunter auf "Übernehmen" klickst, bevor Du das ganze Fenster mit "Okay" schließt.

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------

